# Why is KF Black and White now?



## Pickle Dick (May 31, 2022)

This picture was not altered, and the style I have on is China Red


----------



## Jack Awful (May 31, 2022)

Pride month?
I hope not, a month of this would suck.


----------



## Ashen One (May 31, 2022)

I assume it's the KF way of celebrating Pride month.   

Same thing going on with the Spooky Orange theme.


----------



## Sprate Header (May 31, 2022)

Happy Assfucking Month!


----------



## JamusActimus (May 31, 2022)

Bro are you retarded the screenshot you posted still got colors.
Everything is fine by me.

Check your eyes


----------



## SamanthaPrater (May 31, 2022)

I have it too.


----------



## crows in guns (May 31, 2022)

Man I miss zee colours.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (May 31, 2022)

I feel like I'm on Schindler's God Damn List, here!


----------



## Ona Quest (May 31, 2022)

Is it in memoriam of registration which will be dead all June?


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (May 31, 2022)

Null. Null please.


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2022)

It looks pretty cool to me, just wish some of the Link texts were brighter so they stood out more.

But it just makes me think of those white 'Pride month' skittles.


----------



## ForgedBlades (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Bec (May 31, 2022)

Michael Jackson reference.




well its more "greyscale" than black & white but whatever


----------



## Terferella (May 31, 2022)

AAAAAH I DON'T LIKE CHANGE


----------



## JamusActimus (May 31, 2022)

You're colorblind nigger

What do you see here?


----------



## Nick Obre (May 31, 2022)

Boss, I get it

I get it, but I don't like it

Maybe for a day but please tell me we're not gonna be like this the whole month


----------



## Sad Crusader (May 31, 2022)

I CAN'T SEE.
MY FUCKING PEPE IS GREY, @Null 
FIX THIS NOW


----------



## KokoroKoroki (May 31, 2022)

I like the way it looks but it kind of fucks with my brain seeing the reactions still in color.


----------



## Ruin (May 31, 2022)

Sneed


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (May 31, 2022)

SamanthaPrater said:


> I have it too. View attachment 3340164


??
It's all in color nigga, you got brain damage


----------



## Divine right to rule (May 31, 2022)

AHHHHH THE SITE LOOKS LIKE AN AMERICAN CITY NOW


----------



## AnimuGinger (May 31, 2022)

We got BLACKED.

We're all niggers now.


----------



## Hitman One (May 31, 2022)

Fuck off null if I wanted to laugh at something in black and white then I'd have put on Schindler's List again.


----------



## Existential MD (May 31, 2022)

I feel like I'm in a Noir film.

the saxophone jazz is only getting louder in my head and I don't know how long I can last


----------



## Windows Error 98 (May 31, 2022)

Jesus Christ my fucking eyes.


----------



## Queenfaggo (May 31, 2022)

NIGGA WE IN THE 1950'S N SHIET


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (May 31, 2022)

It's clearly gold, not blue.


----------



## Enig (May 31, 2022)

This site has now recognized the superiority of using Kodak Tri-X film.


----------



## Pee Cola (May 31, 2022)

ngl this is pretty comfy. It feels like I'm using the Farms on an old timey Mac.


----------



## Ted_Logan (May 31, 2022)

I kinda like the colors a nice old black n white movie aesthetic 

Remind me of the twilight zone


----------



## Focken Kiwi (May 31, 2022)

I noticed this earlier. It could be one of those "back in my day" things. As we harken back to Lolcows of ye olden age, we recall simpler times with black and white television screens and rotary telephones...


----------



## Salade Nicoise (May 31, 2022)

Burn it with fire.


----------



## The Ancestor (May 31, 2022)

We’re in a history documentary now, boys


----------



## The Skeptical Tomato X5 (May 31, 2022)

Works on my machine :]


----------



## Ophelia (May 31, 2022)

The forum isn’t usable like this.


----------



## Nick Obre (May 31, 2022)

The Ancestor said:


> We’re in a history documentary now, boys


We're cinema now


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 31, 2022)

changed my avatar to celebrate the monochromatining


----------



## Windows Error 98 (May 31, 2022)

Is this just a really gay way to inform us of the new Lolcow History board subforum?


----------



## Cherenkovblue (May 31, 2022)

ProblematicUser420 said:


> I feel like I'm on Schindler's God Damn List, here!


Wait, that's it! @Null has finally found the Final Solution to the Newfag Question and is preparing us for the gas chambers!


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 31, 2022)

Great, now I’m in a French film.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (May 31, 2022)

I legit thought my graphics card shit itself.


----------



## Sad Crusader (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Toy Soldier (May 31, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> You're colorblind nigger
> 
> What do you see here?
> View attachment 3340173





What do YOU see here?


----------



## JamusActimus (May 31, 2022)

bro everything is fine.



			https://imgur.com/wPj9QDR


----------



## Kirby (May 31, 2022)

CHANGE IT BACK

GET RID OF IT NOW NOW NOW NOW NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Coffee Shits (May 31, 2022)

I'll take tritanopia and deuteranopia awareness month over the alternative any day.


----------



## grimacefetishist (May 31, 2022)

Null is running out of money and couldn't afford to print the site in color anymore


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (May 31, 2022)

This is the sacrifice we need to make to get rid of all the 2022 faggots


----------



## Swingletonthesimpleton (May 31, 2022)

Nulls been watching too many noir crime movies. Now we're part of one.


----------



## Meat Target (May 31, 2022)

Kiwi Noire


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 31, 2022)

I didn't know there could be code in HTML to convert images to greyscale.



(also view --> page style --> no style in Firefox brings color back - but makes KF look like a broken web 1.0 site)


----------



## Sad Crusader (May 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Final Troondown (May 31, 2022)

JamusActimus said:


> You're colorblind nigger
> 
> What do you see here?
> View attachment 3340173



I see a small white twink, surrounded by a circle of huge naked black men, each one with a larger cock than the last 

BUT WHAT DOES IT MEAN DOCTOR?


----------



## Homo Demens (May 31, 2022)




----------



## JamusActimus (May 31, 2022)

Kiwifarm copypasta (you will get the joke in a month)


> How can kiwifarm still be open it's a cesspool! They already killed 3 trans people. I just visited that site and some part of my soul is dead.They are the true lolcow here. It's really despicable how people can harass and drive people to suicide. Really horrible I can't stand that "site". I am litteraly shaking and dillating right now. How is this not illegal ???? How is doxxing and killed people legal???? How can Cloudflare still host this bunch of nazi gamergate hater. I will stop eating until this site is closed and all of his users have burned for being horrible people. Joshua Moon is an horrible incel who should get sex in his mother basement rather than having an internet harassement site.They have blood on their hand they are horrible how can you be so cruel???I will starve myself to death until Josha Corner Moon has appologised and taken HRT.


----------



## Miller (May 31, 2022)

I miss the Biden Blue theme.



Toy Soldier said:


> View attachment 3340193
> What do YOU see here?


Wow, spoiler that shit. Nobody wants to see that.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 31, 2022)

Kiwifarms just turned grey. I like it but I think it's something bad.


----------



## High Tea (May 31, 2022)

Which cow is dead? Do I need to get the waterworks going?


----------



## Ashen One (May 31, 2022)

Poor @The Last Stand. You finally pick an avatar that isn't in black and white and this happens.


----------



## RodgerDodger (May 31, 2022)

Shindler's Lust?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 31, 2022)

My instinct(when opening the front page) was that Chris murked himself and this is now a memorial.


----------



## SevenEightNine (May 31, 2022)

KF is now a corporate farm.

Thank you sir, may I have another?


----------



## The Ghost of Kviv (May 31, 2022)

The top div in the page body has a greyscale filter applied, I'm sure someone will build a greasemonkey script at some point.


----------



## MarqueeIsAFunnyWord (May 31, 2022)




----------



## JamusActimus (May 31, 2022)

Toy Soldier said:


> What do YOU see here?


deez nuts
(you can actualy see it if you're not a color blind nigger like op)
(again some of you will need a whole month to get that joke)


----------



## Open Window Maniac (May 31, 2022)

It's to symbolize how there is a lack of nuance in the world today, and how people need to see everything as black or white. Null is just making a powerful statement on the state of discourse today using the power of color theory.


----------



## Russian Bot (May 31, 2022)

Thought it was just me, just submitted a post to the technical grievances thread.


----------



## The Big O (May 31, 2022)

It's a good time for us to practice our old-timey Roaring Twenties radio voices, wear pinstripe suits and brandish our Tommy Guns.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (May 31, 2022)

Open Window Maniac said:


> It's to symbolize how there is a lack of nuance in the world today, and how people need to see everything as black or white. Null is just making a powerful statement on the state of discourse today using the power of color theory.


oh so this some gay artistic shit huh?


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 31, 2022)

RodgerDodger said:


> Shindler's Lust?


Thread theme?


----------



## Yamma Damma (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Tijuana Bible (May 31, 2022)

RIP, the absence of contrast makes browsing the forum a pain now


----------



## RussianParasite (May 31, 2022)

OMFG I SNEEDED TOO HARD AND NOW IM COLORBLIND! How will I detect danger in my city now!?


----------



## Gutpuke (May 31, 2022)

Oh thank god, other people ae seeing it. I thought I was going colorblind for a moment.


----------



## ₱Φ₽∄ ✟ɧΩ✟₳₽ɧΩ₿∄ ✟ɧ∄ ⅫⅠ ₸ɧ (May 31, 2022)

Oh honey no Null.


----------



## SNEED.EXE (May 31, 2022)

Finally, the site is optimized for my monitor.

Thanks Null!


----------



## Ita Mori (May 31, 2022)

Ah sweet, Sin City Farms!


----------



## VirginClay (May 31, 2022)

It's so nice that Null is thinking of the colourblind kiwis.


----------



## The FedEx Pope (May 31, 2022)

Null is gonna inject the poison into Kiwifarms!

rWo ! 4 4 4 4 4 4 LYFE!

RALPH RALPH RALPH WORLD ORDER!







Null McMahon POV







Ctrl+V on console this if you want to be gay and troon again
wrap = document.getElementById('top') ; wrap.style.filter = '';


----------



## TerrorCorpCEO (May 31, 2022)

RIP NULL


----------



## cornycat (May 31, 2022)

I hate this. Please give it back color.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Sad Crusader (May 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Getting very mati


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (May 31, 2022)

Big ups to eye cancer.


----------



## keytar solo (May 31, 2022)

This is nice tbh, reminds me of metal album covers


----------



## Markass the Worst (May 31, 2022)

Color is overrated anyways.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (May 31, 2022)




----------



## thescoutexperience (May 31, 2022)

We must follow the knowledge of our African ancestors and hunt LGBT people to turn into color potions


----------



## Dysnomia (May 31, 2022)

It's kind of soothing. Like 50s TV.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 31, 2022)

It took me way too long to realize this is supposed to be a dig at Pride month, especially as it doesn't start till tomorrow.

Funny joke but this hurts my eyes to look at, please don't have it for the whole month.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (May 31, 2022)

Niggers, this hurts my fucking eyes. Change it back REEEEEE


----------



## Acceptable (May 31, 2022)

How do I get back to the website for colored folks


----------



## bussarin555 (May 31, 2022)

HE SAW THE GREY SKITTLES FOR DA GAYS


----------



## TheBest (May 31, 2022)

https://youtu.be/ZbR5WcyWl18
		


We have sinned, and Null has left us. He has ridden in God’s chariot and is in Heaven now.


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 31, 2022)

Dysnomia said:


> It's kind of soothing. Like 50s TV.


Yeah back when june was just another month and the most people talked about it was that it was the start of summer. 
I thought for second they found barb dead or Chris was stabbed while in jail and bled out in the infirmy, and this was the site's way of saying R.I.P


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 31, 2022)

Stealing all the rainbows to own the gays. 

I like it. Based and Grinchpilled.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (May 31, 2022)

This is actually pretty uncomfortable to read or look at. Hope it doesn't stick around the whole turbo-gay month.


----------



## NoReturn (May 31, 2022)

The gays stole the rainbow! I knew it!


----------



## Knight of the Rope (May 31, 2022)

Agarathium1066 said:


> This is actually pretty uncomfortable to read or look at. Hope it doesn't stick around the whole turbo-gay month.


The monochrome will continue until morale improves.


----------



## A Grey Cat (May 31, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> It took me way too long to realize this is supposed to be a dig at Pride month, especially as it doesn't start till tomorrow.


Time zone for null is different. besides its not like the gay community waits till just june to force feed us this stuff like geese being force fed for their goie grais livers.


----------



## b1naryb0y (May 31, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> ..especially as it doesn't start till tomorrow.



Fuck me then, I'm living in the future since it's first of June where I live...


----------



## Coolio55 (May 31, 2022)

MarqueeIsAFunnyWord said:


> View attachment 3340208


Oh no I hope an octopus girl doesn't come and ease my sorrows.
(obscure gag obscure gag)


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (May 31, 2022)

This brings the gay back.


----------



## lil retard (May 31, 2022)

This hurts my eyes.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (May 31, 2022)

We Dog Farms now nigga


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (May 31, 2022)

Looks fine to me. I like it better this way.


----------



## ProfessorCuckulus (May 31, 2022)

Existential MD said:


> I feel like I'm in a Noir film.
> 
> the saxophone jazz is only getting louder in my head and I don't know how long I can last


it was a case ike any other case. another lowcow on the internet posting their every personal detail. i had just got the call same as every other one. tranny posting about killing himself. seemed like any other lowcow but i was about to be in over my head. cases have a way of taking on a life of their own.


----------



## LettuceMan (May 31, 2022)

I have an idea now of how a colorblind person sees the world.
Thanks for raising awareness of the plight of the colorblind.


----------



## Formica Sample (May 31, 2022)

Good for a quick laugh, but I agree with a lot of the other users here. This is giving me a headache.


----------



## TETRABAX (May 31, 2022)

missed the profile drop down tho


```
.menu {
  filter: grayscale(1) !important;
}
```


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 31, 2022)

in one fell swoop null stopped the LGBT but also destroyed POCs but not seeing color


----------



## Ophelia (May 31, 2022)

Cutting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## Jump (May 31, 2022)

Looks normal to me


----------



## N I G M O D E (May 31, 2022)

NIGGER


----------



## DoubleD (May 31, 2022)

During Pride, only one rainbow matters. In support of Pride Month, Kiwi Farms has proudly given up its colors to save the Gays.

#OneRainbow


----------



## dirt lamb (May 31, 2022)

a canadian theme would be better suited for pride month


----------



## Pee Cola (May 31, 2022)

I'd like to think that once Null reintroduces colour to the Farms, it'll go something like this. Note that you'll need to watch this on YT for the full effect.


----------



## Chiri (May 31, 2022)

I love how the Feels sticker just looks like a solid circle now.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (May 31, 2022)

I've gotten used to it.


----------



## Polarity (May 31, 2022)

You can easily fix this with an adblocking filter.



> kiwifarms.net##.p-pageWrapper:style(filter: hue-rotate(190deg) grayscale(0) !important)


----------



## Megaton Punch (May 31, 2022)

Pee Cola said:


> ngl this is pretty comfy. It feels like I'm using the Farms on an old timey Mac.


That's 1-bit color, and it looks like this:






That would actually be kind of cool.  Anachronism has always interested me.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 31, 2022)

Wow it’s like when I don’t take my brain meds.


----------



## In the Dollhouse (May 31, 2022)

I dont mind the color scheme but I am not happy it extends to the photos in posts, I want to see the cows in technicolor


----------



## SomeDingus (May 31, 2022)

I say I say, whichever hornswoggler made this pigeon-livered adjudication ought to be strung up by their khaki-whakys!


----------



## Lou Bega - Wikipedia (May 31, 2022)

If you have Stylus installed, just make a new script for kiwifarms and add this.
​.p-pageWrapper {​filter: none !important;​}​
simple as.


----------



## SITHRAK! (May 31, 2022)

I was cruising the blessed images thread when the black and white hammer came down. Cute birbs next to fruit whose color they match just isn’t the same in olde-timey vision.

Josh plz change it back and I promise to kick a troon in the dick, okay?

Also @The Last Stand must be laughing and yelling “you’re in MY world now bitches!”


----------



## Pissmaster (May 31, 2022)

I kinda like this tbh


----------



## Boom Boss (May 31, 2022)

This black and white shit fucking sucks.


----------



## stares at error messages (May 31, 2022)

I hate the month of June.


----------



## Spergichu (May 31, 2022)

Dr. Ricearoni said:


> Looks fine to me. I like it better this way.


I'm gonna beat that little pink hat faggot if I ever see him around here stg.


----------



## Shidoen (May 31, 2022)

Null wanted to give @The Last Stand a hard on so he made the site look like the coloration of all the women Stand fawns over.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 31, 2022)

Why do I feel the sudden urge to just die?


----------



## neverendingmidi (May 31, 2022)

That's it. I finally changed my avatar to the most eye-searing one I could find in under a minute.


----------



## Pargon (May 31, 2022)

How am I going to know what color panties the anime babes are wearing?


----------



## Golly (May 31, 2022)

No colors, can't hear.


----------



## serious n00b (May 31, 2022)

SamanthaPrater said:


> I have it too. View attachment 3340164



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horsham (May 31, 2022)

Looking at the methods discussed so far, it seems like it's much easier to restore colours on desktop browsers than it is on mobile. Perhaps this is a tactic to make life harder for phoneposters?


----------



## Lou Bega - Wikipedia (May 31, 2022)

Horsham said:


> Looking at the methods discussed so far, it seems like it's much easier to restore colours on desktop browsers than it is on mobile. Perhaps this is a tactic to make life harder for phoneposters?


You can install Stylus on Firefox Android


----------



## kcbbq (May 31, 2022)

crows in guns said:


> Man I miss zee colours.


Alerts are still in color if you need a dose of color.


----------



## Hepativore (May 31, 2022)

SomeDingus said:


> I say I say, whichever hornswoggler made this pigeon-livered adjudication ought to be strung up by their khaki-whakys!


----------



## Big Scumfuck (May 31, 2022)

Best thing about this is my avatar was already black and white, so it doesn't matter in that regard.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (May 31, 2022)

People be like: "I hate this, it hurts my eyes"

And Null is like: "Good."


----------



## WinnieTheJew (May 31, 2022)

ProblematicUser420 said:


> People be like: "I hate this, it hurts my eyes"
> 
> And Null is like: "Good."


I kind of like the new theme.


----------



## Catler (May 31, 2022)

I'm down to browse the whole internet like this. Didn't expect to like greyscale on a website.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 31, 2022)

Color comes in handy to distinguish stuff in busy scenes, but it's not absolutely necessary for sight.


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 31, 2022)

The whole internet should be black and white (woke or nazi). Would feel like granny's old TV.


----------



## Goo-Filled Monk (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Clown Baby (May 31, 2022)

I'm generally not one to bitch about little site changes for pranksies, but I fucking hate this


----------



## CharlesBarkley (May 31, 2022)

>all these peeps butthurt by prank

Lol means it’s a pretty good prank.


----------



## Wally (May 31, 2022)

This screenshot is in color but you won't be able to tell because of the filter.


----------



## dinnuffindu (May 31, 2022)

The Ghost of Kviv said:


> The top div in the page body has a greyscale filter applied, I'm sure someone will build a greasemonkey script at some point.


I kludged this together for uBlock; maybe someone with more knowledge can clean it up but it seems to work:
`! 2022.05.31 - Depride the Farm
kiwifarms.net###top:style(filter: grayscale(0) !important)`


----------



## spacko (May 31, 2022)




----------



## UnknownCloser (May 31, 2022)

Truly, we have achieved kino.


----------



## Not John Mcafee (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Irrational Exuberance (May 31, 2022)

Ok, for everyone not in on the joke, so to speak, the KiwiFarmsDotNet twitter account was suspended. You may all panic now.


----------



## Idiot Asshole (May 31, 2022)




----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (May 31, 2022)

Wally said:


> View attachment 3340763
> This screenshot is in color but you won't be able to tell because of the filter.


When I click on the thumbnail and it brings up the image, its in color. I think this is to incentivize users to use thumbnails and not just dump the full image.


----------



## diogenesjunior (May 31, 2022)

KF IS GETTING BLACKED FOR PRIDE MONTH AND YOU'RE GONNA LIKE IT CHUD


----------



## diogenesjunior (May 31, 2022)

m1ddl3m4rch said:


> When I click on the thumbnail and it brings up the image, its in color. I think this is a desperate ploy to get users to use thumbnails.


nigga u really believe a website that begs for donations wants ppl to request more content?


----------



## yasscat (May 31, 2022)

m1ddl3m4rch said:


> When I click on the thumbnail and it brings up the image, its in color. I think this is to incentivize users to use thumbnails and not just dump the full image.


tbh it wouldn't shock me


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (May 31, 2022)

I'm calling someone a nigger if this changes back after a day.


----------



## Hyro (May 31, 2022)

Kind of enjoying Noire KF


----------



## Bayard Rustin (May 31, 2022)

Pride month already?


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7sS9H8Oo8Y
		


Thread themes I guess:


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQl1JbuYrLk
		



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpF2JKtTISY


----------



## tiefling (May 31, 2022)

Happy got molested or groomed as a kid month.


----------



## KaiserBlade (May 31, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Pride month?
> I hope not, a month of this would suck.


With the Pride Flag colors being flown everywhere else year-round, I welcome this change.


----------



## Law (Jun 1, 2022)

Hyro said:


> Kind of enjoying Noire KF


Now we're all lolcow detectives. Hardboiled internet sleuths. Narrating our exploits to ourselves while smooth jazz plays and rain hits the window.


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jun 1, 2022)

Law said:


> Now we're all lolcow detectives. Hardboiled internet sleuths. Narrating our exploits to ourselves while smooth jazz plays and rain hits the window.


----------



## goodbudweiser (Jun 1, 2022)

it's no color because fuck you that's why


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Jun 1, 2022)

Mine is black and white too. I don't like it .


----------



## All Star Taffy Tugger (Jun 1, 2022)

I get it. I don't like the forum in gray, but I get it.


----------



## Chris_Stuckmann (Jun 1, 2022)

I hate to say it, but Light Mode looks better right now


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (Jun 1, 2022)

Come on guys , all you have to do to fix this is drink a vial of ink and set a flashbang off in your eyes


----------



## Hassa_Bussa (Jun 1, 2022)

@Null, no offense but you're unironically a massive faggot for doing this


----------



## Apis mellifera (Jun 1, 2022)

I'd like it to be a permanent theme option, it just feels AESTHETIC.


----------



## ManInTheBlarms (Jun 1, 2022)

@Null this is cringe as fuck, change it back you fucking twit


----------



## maize (Jun 1, 2022)

add the following CSS

```
* { filter: none !important; }
```
with greasemonkey/whatever to make it stick
back to normal


----------



## mogg (Jun 1, 2022)

i hate it so much, its actually unbelievable how much hate there is in my heart


----------



## Anachronistic (Jun 1, 2022)

I feel like I'm in the 50's.

Considering the state of the world, I get to have the nuclear paranoia along with it.


----------



## UndeadHierophant (Jun 1, 2022)

Hassa_Bussa said:


> @Null, no offense but you're unironically a massive faggot for doing this





ManInTheBlarms said:


> @Null this is cringe as fuck, change it back you fucking twit


This is literally the easiest thing to avoid and multiple users have posted how to, how much spoonfeeding do you need?


----------



## True and Honest Kerwin (Jun 1, 2022)

it's over??? I just got used to it, now my screen is too bright


----------

